# OZ Passport



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any one with an OZ passport renewal...the fee goes up next yr now at 250 so get it quick


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Glen48 said:


> Any one with an OZ passport renewal...the fee goes up next yr now at 250 so get it quick


Thanks for info glen! 
I have a quick question I'm about to post. 
Have u had experience requesting a 'no marriage certificate' from the aussie embassy in manila? Any idea on the turn around? Can't get through to them all week. Thanks


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I tried for a holiday Visa to get her here for 3 mths..they told me she would not return so refused????Typical feds you have no way of talking to them...next is marriage visa so wondering???


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Glen48 said:


> I tried for a holiday Visa to get her here for 3 mths..they told me she would not return so refused????Typical feds you have no way of talking to them...next is marriage visa so wondering???


Your a criminal until found innocent. Lol


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

888dino said:


> Your a criminal until found innocent. Lol


Would be nice if they took you by the hand and helped you to tick the boxes to help you achieve what you trying to do.


----------

